# Anyone have the HEX code for "Back" and "Exit" buttons from the Lux Remote?



## rustylonghorn (10 mo ago)

Just got a new Edge and I am controlling it with Elan system HR2 remote. We have all the codes for everything but the "Back" and "Exit" buttons, hoping someone has the codes for these two buttons. Thank you


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Here you go. Not 100% sure about Exit though. Give it a try. FYI, if you need more codes, they're easy to get from Global Caché Control Tower . You just need to create an account. That's where these came from.


```
BACK
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0699 015B 0057 0016 0EA3

EXIT
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0699 015B 0057 0016 0EA3
```


----------



## rustylonghorn (10 mo ago)

Thank you very much!


----------



## rustylonghorn (10 mo ago)

Both codes worked perfectly, thank you.


----------

